# math lecture



## You Wont Know Me (Jul 22, 2010)

i entered a room where
axiom
and
intercept
chased each other round
to  the sum of infinity

calling out
in an innate language
of  symbols and complex numbers

so for assimilation's sake
i searched far  between logic and
her variable offspring
for a friendly face/space

and discerned possibility
in the feeble phantom
of a lonely old friend

yet i  could not bring myself
to find my                                     self
a  seat.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, YWNM. When I first read your title, I thought "Oh no, Math. My forever worst subject in school. Be objective here." You took this subject and manipulated it in a very fine way, expressing the human experience. Your last two stanza's especially so:



> so i looked far between logic
> and her offspring
> for a friendly face/space


Very grabing!




> yet despite seeing possibility in an old friend,
> it was not within me
> to find myself
> a seat


An excellent wrap up.

Thank you for the read. Laurie


----------



## Gumby (Jul 22, 2010)

I know that feeling well. Math and I just couldn't hit it off. :tongue:  I do think you have a very unique take on it here, that I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## MFinn (Jul 22, 2010)

I did pretty well with math. Even though i did well, I still enjoyed your poem


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 23, 2010)

This is very clever. Math always came easy to me, but it inspired intense anxiety in many of my friends. You've captured that brilliantly. As Laurie cited, myself needs to be joined. Nicely done.


----------



## You Wont Know Me (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone 

I've put in a new draft that's more explicit about my meaning behind the poem. I'm not bad at maths, but recently I've taken a stronger liking to subjects like literature  and this poem's meant to express that, the change of mindset.

Laurie, ChestersDaughter: Haha yes. I actually did mean it to be my self, as in my inner self, but i guess that was too subtle. Hopefully it's less so now. I'm glad you noticed it. I'm actually trying to put a huge space from my to self, extending to match the 'self' of the 'myself' in the line above it, but I can't get it to work.

Haha Laurie apologies for the traumatic memories, and thanks for reading despite them


----------

